# XBMC MC Mirror



## ArtX38 (Feb 1, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Gigabyte GA-H87TN
 Intel Core i5-4570S ***
 Samsung DDR3-1333 SODIMM 2 x 4GB 
 SSD Kingston 120GB mSATA, 550/520MBs
WRL 300MBPS/BLUETH4 ADAPTER/6235
 Fractal Design Silent Series R2 40mm
 Soundgraph iMON VFD display
 Whitenergy 19.5V/7.7A 150W 7.4x5.0mm ***
 Custom CPU Cooler Evga GTX 670
 Custom Mirror cases
**** GIGABYTE recommends 180W power adapters for processors above 84W TDP. Processors with a TDP lower than 84W, may use 150W power adapters. Power adapters connector dimension: 7.4 x 5.1mm, 180W = 19V / 9.47A , 150W = 19V / 7.89A.

*Mods:*
First work "XBMC MC Mirror" from the series - Trilogy Mirror Thin Cases - "Thin XBMC MC 'Custom CPU Cooler Evga' / Thin Working water system 'Custom CPU Cooler Corsair' / Thin Games water system 'Watercool Heatkiller' "


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks awesome!  Am I reading that right, for the CPU cooler you used a modified GTX670 cooler?  Any chances of seeing some shots of the inside?


----------



## msamelis (Feb 2, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Looks awesome!  Am I reading that right, for the CPU cooler you used a modified GTX670 cooler?  Any chances of seeing some shots of the inside?


Seconded!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 2, 2014)

I love XBMC. Can I see the inside and fill in the Mods section so we know exactly what you have done.


----------



## msamelis (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the extra pics and excellent job on that cooler. Not only it does it's job, the vapor chamber prevents the heat from expanding in the case. Very innovative, 9/10 from me.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 4, 2014)

wow, like the mirror finished look


----------

